# Online Horse game



## Paintlover24 (Jul 12, 2009)

I was wondering has anyone every played this online horse game. www.Howrse.com 

I am playing it now and I am having a lot of fun.


----------



## big brown horse (Jul 24, 2009)

I think my daughter would LOVE this game! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paintlover24 (Jul 27, 2009)

Your welcome. I know I am an adult player but I really like this game.


----------



## Kooshie (Sep 9, 2009)

How does it work?  It looks interesting but I would like to know more about it.


----------



## PonyGal (Dec 20, 2009)

This game is very addicting!  I don't have much time for it anymore though.....


----------



## Kooshie (Dec 23, 2009)

I passed Riding Level 2 today!


----------



## miss_thenorth (Dec 24, 2009)

My dd joined this game the other day and was having some difficulty with an aspect of the game.  I'm not sure what it was though, and can't ask her right now , as she is out riding her real horse, with her new bareback pad that she got for Christmas.  I'll ask her whather issues were when she gets back in.


----------



## Kooshie (Jan 8, 2010)

My mare gave birth today!


----------



## grayhorse1000 (Mar 22, 2010)

Kooshie said:
			
		

> My mare gave birth today!


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 22, 2010)

I've been playing it for almost a year now. It's pretty fun, but gets time-consuming when you have lots of horses to take care of.


----------



## Kooshie (Mar 25, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> I've been playing it for almost a year now. It's pretty fun, but gets time-consuming when you have lots of horses to take care of.


That's why I only have 5.


----------

